# European Adventure



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Heading off to start our 3 month tour of Europe tomorrow. Think I've covered most of the bases regarding ferries, insurance, passports (including pets) and all the associated bits and bobs required but no doubt will remember some after we leave. 

Ferry is booked for the 12th April at Dover so no great rush to get there.
Have organised a damp check at Kelso in the Scottish Borders on Monday, cruise control fitting at Leisure Tech, Clitheroe on Thursday, Headlamp Protectors at Formula4 in Stone, external Silver Screens courtesy of Doc_Cam at Burton, a visit to Luddesdown and Scotjimland before Dover.

Turning right at Calais, heading South - may briefly visit Spain, back up through Italy, Switzerland, Slovenia, Austria and Germany.
Will leave Scandinavia for the future and those that we miss this time round.

Will be trying for Wi-fi access where possible and still have to sort out a roaming card for phone/GPRS/Laptop. Must get my fix of MHF when away.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Bon voyage, have a great time. We'll be doing the same when we can.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Alan.. 
have a great trip, hope to see you before you take the ferry.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Europe trip*

Hello

Hope you have a fab trip. If you see a Kontiki with a dog sat in the passenger seat - it's us!

Before you go, try to take a photocopy of driving licence, passport, pet passport, tax disc, log book etc etc. Worth a million bucks if you loose the originals.

Russell


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Europe*

Hi Alan

Have a good time


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan;

Have a great trip, 3 months you jammy bugger, thought I was doing well getting 5 weeks away in this september :roll: 

safe and happy travels

pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Alan, 

We just got back from our French trip (only two weeks  ) a few hours ago, and wish that we were off again. 

Have a safe journey.

J & R.

P.S. Any chance of a diary, or notes about the trip when you return?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Welcome home J n R 

hope you had a good trip... do you have any pics to share.. ?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, thanks for the greetings.

Only a couple in our Part 1 Diary, (see Continental touring) but a few more to follow in Part 2.

Jock


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for the kind words and I'll try to keep a diary and log-in where possible. 

Russell, thanks to your previous advice about copying everything, I have that under control except the tax disc.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a great trip, so exciting  

We won't be far behind you.


----------

